# What do y'all think of Samsung?



## ramjithunder24 (May 20, 2022)

Back in the mid 2010s, Samsung and Apple were the duopoly of the phones and tablets market.

Now I wanna get the community's opinion on this again.

Comment below what you think of Samsung –their phones and their overall brand image, and why you think that way (eg, too expensive, Google's gotten better).


----------



## ThrashZone (May 20, 2022)

Hi,
Think they dropped the ball on 870 evo's.


----------



## Palladium (May 20, 2022)

Samsung phones would have beaten senseless by Huawei by now if not for the sanctions.


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

I have only used Samsung phones since 2010, now still using a Galaxy S7 and I won't change that anytime soon...

Storage in my computers , all Samsung.
If I need more storage in the near future I might try Seagate for reliability:

This 1TB Seagate NVMe , 1800 TBW





						Seagate FireCuda 520 (dubbelzijdig) 1TB - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net


----------



## thunderingroar (May 20, 2022)

Overall brand image:

-Good phones, very cringe marketing in general, they ll make fun of apple for doing something and then follow their steps next year. Same how they marketed against LGs OLED TVs for years and literally had commercials about risks of burn in but now they re also starting to make OLEDs.

-Afaik They make the best phone screens and even supply screens for iphones. They have really good screens even for midrange A models with 90Hz refresh rate
-Desktop SSDs are very good but recently they dabbled in the "silent controller swap" shenanigans with 970 evo plus, which admittedly didnt impact performance that much but silently doing it is kinda scummy.
-Monitors generally have really good panels for the price point but ive heard that their QC is trash and some of their HDR monitors had firmware issues
-Their TVs are pretty good
-Their sillicon is alright, worse but also cheaper than TSMC
-Samsung Bdie is pretty much the best DDR4 chip, aside from maybe micron revB if aiming for high density, in DDR5 race they re trailing behind hynix


----------



## The red spirit (May 20, 2022)

Undisputed Android leaders for decade. There's no other as well balanced phone maker as them.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2022)

Love they're hardware, don't like the phone UI though, enough to pick pixel too.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 20, 2022)

Changing android UI is piss easy, you can do it through the play store. Lmao, choosing a pixel over superior hardware due to not bothering to replace a launcher...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Changing android UI is piss easy, you can do it through the play store. Lmao, choosing a pixel over superior hardware due to not bothering to replace a launcher...


I disagree, I had a Samsung the bloat also killed it, I tried Google UI on it ,better, but I'll stick on pixel thanks.


----------



## GerKNG (May 20, 2022)

they went from a great brand with top notch stuff to overpriced proprietary garbage (imo on the way to get worse than apple)
our fridge is fine tho...


----------



## dgianstefani (May 20, 2022)

Dealing with bloat is also extremely easy to do.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Back in the mid 2010s, Samsung and Apple were the duopoly of the phones and tablets market.
> 
> Now I wanna get the community's opinion on this again.
> 
> Comment below what you think of Samsung –their phones and their overall brand image, and why you think that way (eg, too expensive, Google's gotten better).



overrated, the samsung galaxy store, bixby, and bunch of first party samsung data collecting apps are installed unremovable... i find it really annoying to be honest.

I'm hoping to sell my current Samsung Galaxy A53 5G at some point when the iphone 14 comes out. not a fan of Apple at all, but at least it will be clean of bloat. I mainly just need it for calls, pictures, etc. all basic stuff. so i really have no need for anything special. and the iphone 14 should last me a good 5 years.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 20, 2022)

You can remove any bloat app simply by plugging it into a computer and using commands.


----------



## maxfly (May 20, 2022)

I truly despise Samsungs shitty TV's. Every one of the 3 I've bought in the last five years is either dead from faulty components (sure I can repair them but who wants to mess with cracking a LCD TV open?) or in the case of our 55in the screen is separating in two different areas...haha yeah that is actually a thing. It was news to me until I saw it with my own two eyes.
Fridge is a trooper, knocking furiously on wood. Please don't die.
Wife likes her phone.
Ssd lineup is solid for the most part.
B-die are the most fun by far ddr4 to tweak.
Only Samsung monitor I've had was a 22in a million years ago that I don't remember anything about other than It worked when I gave it away.
The brand as a whole? Mmmm I'd say I'm borderline hatred


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Dealing with bloat is also extremely easy to do.


Alright FFS I'll go out now and spend two to three times the amount on a samy just to keep you happy!.

I don't want to, have to, I don't Now, so there's that.

You crack on G ,you love samy have at it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2022)

Depends. I use iPhone but I like my Samsung microwave oven, vacuum cleaner and dumb TV.


----------



## R-T-B (May 20, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> You can remove any bloat app simply by plugging it into a computer and using commands.


*if you have root access, which not everyone does.

Many carrier bundled apps are intentionally not removable without that.


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

I remember my old Galaxy S4 trying to install/updating a Polish newspaper app everytime I used internet.
I do not live in Poland and can't read Polish...


----------



## Shrek (May 20, 2022)

I like Samsung RAM


----------



## freeagent (May 20, 2022)

The Samsung screen on my XS Max looks great, I like their ram too, and I have one of their monitors that is about 10 or 12 years old now.. it’s “ok”. Also have one of their little 128GB thumb drives that is fast as.. heck.


----------



## MarsM4N (May 20, 2022)

Only Samsung pieces I bought till now are *HDD's & SSD's*. Their HDD's where rock solid & super silent. Made me quite sad when they stopped production.  Their external & internal SSD's  are also top notch, and good price/performance. Would pick them over any other brand (exept if there is a other reliable drive with way better performance in town).

Haven't bought any Samsung *monitors or TV's*, because I just can't stand their visual design choices. They always look totally "outdated".

I would totally buy a Samsung *phone*, if it would run on iOS and not Google OS. Period.

For* appliances* there are better options out there. Bosch, Miele or Dyson is where I throw my money at.


----------



## Shrek (May 20, 2022)

The Samsung BAR Plus thumb drive is really something; weighty, tough, fast and not so expensive.

I have got round to testing brand new thumb drives for bad sectors; a brand-new gorilla drive failed, the BAR passed.


----------



## Calenhad (May 20, 2022)

Samsung phones are bloated pos. Great hardware. But the built-in apps, you need root to remove, can diaf.

Storage devices are great. Sd cards, usb stick and internal.

Gaming monitors are 95% great. Having the broken DP sleep timer is annoying. Windows loses multi-monitor config on every (re)boot.

Samsung memory components are great. But not their retail sticks. They are economy class.

Their TVs got to much bloat as well. But better than the phones.

They make numerous good hardware components. Like tv/monitor panels. Memory as mentioned above.

All this imho of course.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 20, 2022)

You can remove bloat without root using adb.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 20, 2022)

No longer a Fan of Samsung, Moved to Motorolla, many features on S line are on this Moto G Power, but for 5-7x less.

Samsung appliance are garbage for sure.

Their evo line of drives have been troublesome since the 830/40 line


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Their evo line of drives have been troublesome since the 830/40 line



No issues here...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> You can remove bloat without root using adb.


As others have said, that is not convenient for most, 95% of people just frown and put up with it.

I like everything Samsung make's including they're phones but a 400£uk pixel 4 is pretty much right from the start for a non phone gaming ,not that into phones person like me.

It's got Less bloat from the off, that's easier to remove anyway, it doesn't force update software you didn't want anyway, it's cheaper and at a pinch I would throw a pixel at an attackers head, I couldn't do that to a expensive Samsung now can I.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> No issues here...



Firmware update. I have a pro line


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

I don't mind any phone but Apple. Good hardware but fecking itunes just shitty, and if you are going to put bluetooth on it at least make it compatible with everything with bluetooth, same with NFC.

I really like Samsung phones, not really too fussed about bloat when you have 128gb+ of storage+a SD slot, who cares if it has 3 or 4gb of cack apps on it, just don't use them. If you have a 16gb phone like some Apple ones that use 5gb of the storage for the OS instead of putting it in separate memory so it does not use up the paltry 16gb, then complain about bloat.


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Firmware update. I have a pro line



I have pro and evo's


----------



## MarsM4N (May 20, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Firmware update. I have a pro line



Reminds me of a recent headline: *Welcome To The Future, Where Your Microwave Thinks It’s A Steam Oven*

Would certainly stay away from "smart" appliances with close to zero real world benefits, but the risk of hackers turing them into bricks.
In a few years they could turn it even into a real world *Maximum Overdrive*, with the "smart cars" around the corner.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 20, 2022)

Me & mine currently own the following fairly recent (5 yrs or less) Sammy products:

1.  5x Monitors: 27", 32' x 2 , 43" x2 (the 27" is 6 years+ old !)
2.  4x TV's:  40" x 2, 55" & 78" (the 40" is 4 years old)
3.  m.2 drives x 6
4.  External USB drives x 3
5.  Phones x 3 (2x S21+, 1x Note 10+)
5.  Refrigerator
6.  Freezer
7.  Washer & Dryer set
8.  Microwaves x2
9.  Gas stove
10. Dishwasher

No real problems with any of them over the years, and most were purchased during Black Friday deals, so the prices were decent, and only 1 of the external drives had to be exchanged for a new one, with zero issues afterwards !

I know some people like their stuff, others hate them, and some are indifferent, but you can probably say that about almost any consumer product, especially electronics/pc stuff.  And I know that sometimes bad batches of some products do slip out of the factories, so there's that, but as before, that can be said about almost any consumer product too 

I am certainly not saying they are the best, or worst, products out there, but I guess I have just had good luck with their stuff !

And yes, I do own other items that are NOT made by Sammy too... ie printers, scanners, digicams, smart thermostats, power tools, laptops, etc etc....


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> but I guess I have just had good luck with their stuff !



Same here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I remember my old Galaxy S4 trying to install/updating a Polish newspaper app everytime I used internet.
> I do not live in Poland and can't read Polish...



I had the exact same thing with a Galaxy S3 i bought off ebay. The reason it does that is because the handset was originally designated for the Polish market. A lot of folks import handsets from places like Asia because they are cheaper then sell them for a profit on ebay.

Got around this by loading on a custom rom.

With phones being so cheap these days, You dont really need to spend big bucks for a decent handset -- Im mainly talking about brands like Xiaomi & her subsidiaries but even Motorola offers good phones for around the same money.


My dad used to buy new phones from Hong Kong every few years when he went back because at the time it worked out a lot lot cheaper. But the currency exchange rate is absolute dog poo and with inflation thrown into the mix, phones actually work out at either the same price or even more expensive over there so theres no point. Used to be pretty big business over there and most shops will have both Asian & Global handsets for sale.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Reminds me of a recent headline: *Welcome To The Future, Where Your Microwave Thinks It’s A Steam Oven*
> 
> Would certainly stay away from "smart" appliances with close to zero real world benefits, but the risk of hackers turing them into bricks.
> In a few years they could turn it even into a real world *Maximum Overdrive*, with the "smart cars" around the corner.


Megaman NT Warrior


----------



## freeagent (May 21, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Samsung appliance are garbage for sure


I have heard their CNC Lathes are shite too.. I wouldn't buy their appliances either.. or their phones, or TVs.

I guess they made my GPU? Its ok.. not the best overclocker but it still lives.. she's 9 months old now


----------

